# carnivorous snails to get rid of slugs/snails??



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has looked into or used carnivorous snails to get rid of a slug problem?

I dont know a whole lot about this and I have always been curious. For those of you that don't know what I am talking about try looking here Mary's Goodsnails to get a better idea of what I am talking about.

The problems with this idea seem to be:
1. Finding the right type. 
2. They may only control the problem for a short time. They may end up eating all of them and then dieing off. Then the eggs of the slugs/snails might hatch and you would be stuck back at the begining.


any thoughts?


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

I guess the question I would have is... Since they are carnivorous would they eat the frogs?


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

I guess on point #2 you could always give them a piece of lunch meat.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

hpglow said:


> I guess the question I would have is... Since they are carnivorous would they eat the frogs?


i would think they would be alright but this question may fall under the point of finding the right species


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I think at least the most popular carnivorous snail is actually omnivorous. I looked into it some time ago for the greenhouse. In the absence of mollusk prey they will eat plants. Not an ideal thing in a tank.

Rob


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Even if the snails don't eat the frogs (something I doubt unless you got a monster snail) they'll eat the eggs.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Put a piece of lettuce in your tank--it attracts snails and slugs. Every evening and morning check the section of lettuce and as snails and slugs are found either shake them off in the trash or flush them and replace with a new section of lettuce. Keep this going until you have removed all from your tank. Seems to work.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

TDK said:


> Put a piece of lettuce in your tank--it attracts snails and slugs. Every evening and morning check the section of lettuce and as snails and slugs are found either shake them off in the trash or flush them and replace with a new section of lettuce. Keep this going until you have removed all from your tank. Seems to work.


i dont have a huge amount in my tank and I have been regularly taking them out.i am just curious if this will eventually end it all or if i will just have to keep doing this.



back to the topic....

i know that some are omnivores and these would def not be good for this use


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

I introduced Austroselenites alticola and Oleacina glabra to one of my tanks last month. Both are carnivores and known snail/slug eaters from Puerto Rico.

Haven't seen any activity in terms of feeding from them yet but I'll update this thread if I see any activity.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

very curious to hear how that turns out donn


----------

